# Usmb top chef



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

*USMB TOP CHEF*

Some great recipes have been posted all over the board from the Coffee Shop to political threads to international threads to one in a religion thread.  With the holidays coming up, this seemed like a good time to initiate a central location to trade recipes, discuss methods and handling of various foods, use of various spices and seasonings, and our culinary expertise (or lack thereof) in general.

So I hope lots of folks will check in and help us out here.  I love to cook, I think I'm pretty good at it, but I'm always looking for new ideas, techniques, and recipes.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

My first question to the culinary experts here.  The last time she was home, my daughter was going to prepare a special dish and bought me a nice, heavy duty garlic press that she needed for it.  She never did get around to preparing the dish, however, and now I have this great garlic press.  All my recipes call for minced or chopped garlic.

What do you primarily use a garlic press for?


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 19, 2011)

i am a firm believer in kiss....*keep it simple stupid*

you dont need to use 15 ingredients to have a good meal....i will however be putting herbs in under the turkey breast skin.....perhaps with thin slices of lemon....it looks impressive for the most part...i will be using a clay cooker for the turkey breast....

i add pineapple to the sweet potato casserole....cook the sweet potatoes slowly in the oven....that gives them a great flavor...

and my secret ...dried ramps....

i try to dry ramps ever year...last year i was neglectful but lucky to have enough to maybe get thru the winter...a little goes a long way

i use only raw milk and farm fresh eggs....


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 19, 2011)

garlic presses are just nasty ...too hard to clean....i dont like to use one....i am a garlic smasher


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i am a firm believer in kiss....*keep it simple stupid*
> 
> you dont need to use 15 ingredients to have a good meal....i will however be putting herbs in under the turkey breast skin.....perhaps with thin slices of lemon....it looks impressive for the most part...i will be using a clay cooker for the turkey breast....
> 
> ...



Okay what are dried ramps?

And alas, raw milk and farm fresh eggs are pretty hard to come by in Albuquerque, New Mexico.  

I agree using simpler ingredients but more care to the method of cooking generally produces the best results.  For me anyway.

Still I do like to experiment so am game for new ideas.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 19, 2011)

ramps.....wild leeks?  

Ramps and Wild Leeks - Recipes and Facts

we have huge festivals based on ramps....you dont wanna eat them alone.....a lot of people go ramp hunting....i refuse to do that...i go ramp digging....i know where ramps are...which surprises everyone for some reason.....


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Okay, I have one vote for putting my brand new garlic press in my next garage sale.  Anybody else have some thoughts on that.  It is such an impressive appliance, I'm just itching to use it.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 19, 2011)

Allium tricoccum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Ah, okay, we do have wild onion that grow in these parts but you have to pretty well get out of the city to find them.


----------



## Truthmatters (Nov 19, 2011)

cleaning the garlic press, just soak in hot water while you cook the rest of the meal and use the sprayer ( if you have one on your sink) on it.

They work fine.

I smash and dice garlic by hand but I worked in a resturant as a teen and learned how to chop shit with ease way back then.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

For sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving next week I am entertaining a relatively small group (for us) and it is sufficiently comfortable and accommodating to be able to experiment a bit.  So I am contemplating trying my first ever sweet potato souffle.  Any tips for that to avoid the normal catastophes one runs into with souffles?


----------



## Valerie (Nov 19, 2011)

Use a garlic press for any and every thing with garlic.


Pampered Chef makes a good one that is easy to clean.








You can use it to press ginger too!


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 19, 2011)

My daughter's turkey is the best!  She cooks it in a cooking bag breast side down with a bottle of champagne in it.  Then when it's done she takes it out of the bag and browns it under the broiler.  

I don't make pumpkin pie because I got sick on it once.  I much prefer sweet potato pie and have a wonderful recipe.  I'll look it up in a bit.

But my rum cake recipe and my barbeque sauce recipes are secrets!  

I have a wonderful silk chocolate pie recipe, but it calls for raw eggs, and I no longer trust the eggs we get to be safe, so I haven't made it for years.

If you want to purchase a wonderful cheesecake Junior's Cheesecakes in New York are the best, IMO, especially the lemon coconut!  http://www.juniorscheesecake.com/


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Use a garlic press for any and every thing with garlic.
> 
> 
> Pampered Chef makes a good one that is easy to clean.
> ...



But like I said, all my recipes call for chopped or minced garlic.  So you would use pressed garlic instead?  How do you calculate how much?  Wouldn't the pressed juice be a lot more potent in smaller quantities than the clove garlic?


----------



## Valerie (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Use a garlic press for any and every thing with garlic.
> ...




You just put as much garlic as you would normally use and by the clove just crush it thru the press.  You could still choose to strain it if you prefer but I don't bother.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> My daughter's turkey is the best!  She cooks it in a cooking bag breast side down with a bottle of champagne in it.  Then when it's done she takes it out of the bag and browns it under the broiler.
> 
> I don't make pumpkin pie because I got sick on it once.  I much prefer sweet potato pie and have a wonderful recipe.  I'll look it up in a bit.
> 
> ...



Okay, Sunshine, cough up the recipe for the sweet potato pie.  Please?


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter's turkey is the best!  She cooks it in a cooking bag breast side down with a bottle of champagne in it.  Then when it's done she takes it out of the bag and browns it under the broiler.
> ...




Before the day is over.  Promise.  I'ts upstairs!


----------



## Si modo (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i am a firm believer in kiss....*keep it simple stupid*
> ...


Something I experimented with was popping rice.

I discovered that I couldn't do it with Uncle Ben's brown or white.  But, I can with wild rice.  Popped it just like you would popcorn, only I used olive oil.

Then, make some sort of risotto and top it with some crunchy popped wild rice, and it's a great mixture of textures - gooey risotto and crunchy (and nutty) popped wild rice.  Looks pretty good, too.

Just a cool idea, I think.  I've also added some of the popped rice to vegetables for more crunch, too.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Si modo said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



I can see why white rice wouldn't work but I wonder if brown rice would work if you don't have any wild rice?


----------



## Si modo (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I thought it would because it still has a bit of a shell on it.  But I couldn't make it happen in hot olive oil.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter's turkey is the best!  She cooks it in a cooking bag breast side down with a bottle of champagne in it.  Then when it's done she takes it out of the bag and browns it under the broiler.
> ...





I would just use the traditional One Pie recipe and replace the can of pumpkin with 2 cups of mashed sweet potatoes...You could always vary the spices however you see fit.  I like brown sugar and I'd even sprinkle in a smidgen of fine black pepper..The ginger, nutmeg, cinnamon...however you like.  You can use a traditional crust or go with a graham cracker crust if you prefer...You could top edges with pecans or mini marshmallows...or not.  


_


One-Pie New England Pumpkin Pie Recipe
One-Pie New England Pumpkin Pie Recipe from New England Recipes.com - FREE Recipes, Food, Online Shopping, and More The Best in New England!


Ingredients

    1 can ONE-PIE Pumpkin *Replace with ~2 cups mashed sweet potato.*
    1 tbsp. Cornstarch
    1/2 tsp. Cinnamon
    1/2 tsp. Ginger
    1/2 tsp. Nutmeg
    1/2 tsp. Salt (Scant)
    1/2 tbsp. Butter (Melted)
    1 1/2 cups Milk or 1-12 oz. can Evaporated Milk
    1 cup Sugar
    1/8 cup Molasses
    2 Eggs (beaten) 

Directions

Sift Sugar, Cornstarch, Salt, Cinnamon, Ginger, & Nutmeg together. Mix this with contents of [one can ONE-PIE Pumpkin] 15-16oz (2cups) mashed sweet potato or squash. Add Eggs, beaten, Melted Butter, Molasses, & Milk. Add a dash of Lemon Juice (if desired). Line a 9-inch pie plate, pour in contents. Preheat oven & bake at 450 for 15 minutes. Then reduce temp. to 350 & continue to bake for 50 minutes.
_


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2011)

This is my garlic press:


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> This is my garlic press:



Pheh...that is not a Henkle knife...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

Soup time is upon us....so who is up for a butternut squash bisque.
You'll need the garlic press.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 19, 2011)

I would like to lay claim to the USMB Top Chef.  Here is one of my most famous recipes.  Please feel free to use it any time you would like.

BBD's Nearly World-famous Corn Flakes

Into a medium-sized bowl pour in corn flakes.
Once corn flakes have settled into the bowl (allow them to settle), pour in enough milk (whole milk) to entirely cover the corn flakes.
If wife is not looking, sprinkle on a large amount of sugar.  If wife is looking, use an artificial sweetener.
Carry bowl of corn flakes to recliner in front of tv and set it on the tv table.
Eat cornflakes before they become soggy from the milk.
Slurp up milk and use spoon to eat the sugar that has settled on the bottom of the bowl.
Repeat entire recipe as needed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Soup time is upon us....so who is up for a butternut squash bisque.
> You'll need the garlic press.



Recipe?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Soup time is upon us....so who is up for a butternut squash bisque.
> ...



I don't care for Butternut squash but my wife loves them.  She has about two dozen of them from her garden in the garage.  So, yeah, if you don't mind, pass on that recipe.  She'll love you for it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

Butternut Squash Bisque...

1 Butternut Squash 
About 3-4 medium boiling potatoes...not the huge dinner type.
1 medium yellow onion
2 cups or so of Chicken Stock (it is worth it if you use real chicken stock...but if buying store brand..buy one with lower sodium)
1 TB of Paprika
1 celery stalk
1 Lg carrot or 2 smaller ones.
2 cloves of garlic pressed, or about a tsp of minced garlic
Salt and pepper to taste
1 sm carton of cream (don't skip this...it won't be the same without it)

Cut the potatoes and butternut squash and boil until soft in water with a little salt in it.
While that is boiling dice the onions, celery and carrots. Stir fry in olive oil until onions are opaque add salt/pepper and garlic and continue to cook until vegetables are soft.
Drain potatoes and squash, put back in pot and mix together with the vegetables and then add the paprika and Chicken stock. Cook for oh...5 minutes or so.
In a blender - liquefy everything into a bisque texture.
Add about half the cream...taste to see if it need more cream.

The secret to getting the texture of the soup right is knowing how much chicken stock to put in...which depends on the size of the squash and potatoes....too much and it will be too soupy, not enough and it will be pasty. But remember you can always thin it a little if too thick, but you can't thicken it if too thin so err on the too thick side.

This soup is spectacular with a roasted rep pepper/mozzarella/basil pesto pannini sammich.
Soup is velvety....FAAAAR more flavorful then potato soup and delicate on the palate.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

BTW - I wrote this from memory and pictured cooking it while I wrote it out - so if something doesn't make sense...ask...I might have left something out, but I don't think so.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Iam.  Sound yummy.  We're currently without a blender but I think we have enough grocery store stamps to get one now.  I'm saving the recipe.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> *USMB*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Real chefs don't use garlic presses. You mince your garlic with a knife or do huge batches in the food processor. For single cloves you can press them out with the flat of your knife with a bit of salt. 

Pitch the garlic press, it only takes up space in the draw.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 19, 2011)

Pecan Cake

1 pound graham crackers crushed
1 pound white raisins
1 quart pecans cut up (about 1 pound)
1 cup milk
1 pound marshmallows

In a double boiler melt the marshmallows in the milk.  Pour on the crushed crackers and stir.  Add raisins and pecans.  Grease pan and put wax paper on the bottom. (Loaf pan works, but you can use whatever.) Press the mixture into the pan.  Refrigerate over night.  Slice thin to serve.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 19, 2011)

Instant Spiced Tea

2 cups Tang
3/4 cup sugar
1/2 cup instant tea
1 envelope lemonade mix (I use Country Time)
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon cloves

Mix all together.  For delicious spiced tea use 3 - 4 teaspoons of the mixture dissolved in 1 cup hot water.  (I mix mine a tad bit stronger than that.)


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 19, 2011)

So many things handed down from generation to generation don't have a written recipe.  Example:  I make southern cornbread dressing to go with turkey or chicken, but I don't use a recipe.  I just make some homemade cornbread, crumble it up, put in some sliced up celery, chopped onion, chopped boiled egg, salt, pepper, and sage.  I soak it all with broth, stuff the turkey with some, and bake the rest.  You can kick it up with a little fresh rosemary, but this year the herb garden fell by the wayside.  You can also make oyster dressing by adding cut up oysters.  I always used canned oysters for this.


----------



## Sunshine (Nov 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *USMB*
> ...



Most of the time, they break.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *USMB*
> ...



This is true...a good heavy knife does the job better...besides...when cooking Italian dishes with red sauces - the garlic needs to be razor thin so it completely melts in the hot oil.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I'm happy to report I've been doing it right all this time then.  I have always chopped, minced, and mashed my own garlic, but figured that they wouldn't be selling all those garlic presses if "real" chefs didn't need them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

An easy basic Italian red sauce....you will stop buying Ragu after this.

2 cans tomato sauce
1 can crushed tomatoes (I prefer crushed, but if you like your sauce with chunks of tomatoes by all means use chopped)
1 med. sweet onion
2 cloves garlic...cut into as thin as slices as you can manage, if you don't have a quality knife - use a razor blade. Or use about a TB of minced garlic if you must.
1 carrot (that's right - a carrot)
small palm of basil
small palm of Italian seasoning (or about half oregano and thyme)
salt and pepper to taste.

Chop the onion and use a shredder to shred the carrots fine.
heat a heavy pot, when hot add a TB or so I guess of olive oil (using another oil will affect the taste and olive oil is good for you) - when the oil is hot but not smoking, add the onions, salt and pepper. Cook the onions until clear, add the garlic and carrots and cook another couple minutes or until the garlic is browned. Add the tomatoes. Cook another few minutes until the tomatoes have broken down...add the remaining ingredients, bring to a boil then simmer for at minimum 20 minutes...the longer it cooks the more concentrated the flavor. 

If you like your sauce thicker, use a "boat motor" ...one of those miniature little blender wand things.
If the sauce taste to acidic for your preference you may add a toss of sugar into the sauce shortly before serving - but not very much - Italian red sauce is not supposed to be sweet for God's sake!


----------



## syrenn (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Well I'm happy to report I've been doing it right all this time then.  I have always chopped, minced, and mashed my own garlic, but figured that they wouldn't be selling all those garlic presses if "real" chefs didn't need them.




_Real _chefs don't need them

But its a good sell to people who don't know what to do and ...think they need it.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 19, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm happy to report I've been doing it right all this time then.  I have always chopped, minced, and mashed my own garlic, but figured that they wouldn't be selling all those garlic presses if "real" chefs didn't need them.
> ...






It's a convenient way to crush an entire glove of garlic in two seconds flat without having to peel it or use a knife at all.  I love it!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 19, 2011)

To spice up chicken legs...make a paste with Peri-Peri seasoning and olive oil and push into the meat and let sit for about 10 minutes before putting in the oven.

Peri-Peri is a unique blend of peppers and citrus popular in Africa. It has a rich  spicy/lemony sort of flavor. 

My favorite is Tom Douglas blend.. http://store.tomdouglas.com/products/rub-with-love-african-peri-peri-rub

A less sodium blend also good is - Marinades, Rubs & Sauces: Urban Accents Spice Mozambique Peri Peri


EDIT....What the...why is the


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 19, 2011)

As far as the garlic I am with Syrenn on this one.  A knife is all you need.  I'll offer a very good formula:

*Apple Tarte Tatin*

I always eyeball this so there isn't much of a recipe, but here's what you do.

Get a 10" cake pan and cover the entire inside (sides too) in tin foil.  Slice butter about 1/8th inch thick and cover the entire bottom of the pan in a single layer.  Pour in sugar so that it just covers the butter.  You can also sprinkle a slight amount of cinnamon and/or nutmeg if you wish (I don't).  Peel, core, and half about a dozen red rome apples* and stand them on end (front to back) all the way around the perimeter of the pan.  Then use more to fill the inside.  Don't lay them flat, it's very important that they are stood on end and you want to pack them as tight as possible without breaking them.  You might have to cut some smaller pieces for the middle.

At this point make a basic pie dough and roll it out to about 11".  Cover it with a cloth.

Now put the pan over med-high heat and watch between the apples.  When you see it start to boil up reduce the heat to low and let it cook.  Occasionally spin the pan around a bit.

Now what is going to happen is that the water is going to leech out of the apples and filter down to the butter and sugar.  This will all combine to make a caramel that will infuse back into the apples as they lose water.  Now as they lose water they will shrink so you will want to fill in the gaps with more apple halves to keep it nice and tight.

What you are looking for is a nice caramel color (light amber) in the fluid bubbling up between the apples.  You must be very careful to keep the heat low because it will burn very easily.  It will take *at least* an hour and you have to keep it moving pretty frequently and keep packing in more apples.

When you have a nice caramel color place the pie dough on top and cook at 350 until the crust is done.

Allow to cool *completely * and then invert it onto a cake circle (or serving dish).  You can use an offset spatula to smooth the surface and sides to make it look cleaner.  This will also help bind it together.

If you have done it right what you will have are intact apple halves that are translucent amber in color and completely infused with caramel on top of your crust.  Slice it into wedges and serve it warm with vanilla bean ice cream.  You will know the joy of God....believe me.

*A note on the apples.  Rome apples are the best for this because you need a *really *low water content.  *Don't *use granny smiths or any apple with a similar water content.  You will get applesauce.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 19, 2011)

BluePhantom said:


> As far as the garlic I am with Syrenn on this one.  A knife is all you need.  I'll offer a very good formula:
> 
> *Apple Tarte Tatin*
> 
> ...



That sounds absolutely wonderful BP, and I bet it is delicious.  But I don't think I could get my resident sous chef to tend those apples for an entire hour and I would find that pretty tedious myself.  There's no easier way huh?


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 19, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> That sounds absolutely wonderful BP, and I bet it is delicious.  But I don't think I could get my resident sous chef to tend those apples for an entire hour and I would find that pretty tedious myself.  There's no easier way huh?



Not for this method no.  I mean you don't have to stand there every little second, but I would check it every 5 minutes minimum.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Avocado Soup

Ingredients:
3 Avocados
½ Lemon
1 small onion
1 jalapeno (I like 3)
¼ tsp paprika
1/3 cube butter (trust me, use real butter)
1 clove garlic (or more, depends upon your taste for garlic)
¼ tsp white pepper
½ cup half and half (= ¼ cup cream + ¼ cup whole milk, do not try and get healthy on me and use low fat milk instead of half and half)
40 oz chicken broth (3 cans)

Method:
Dice the avocados and mix with the lemon juice.  Set aside.
Chop/dice the onion, garlic and jalapeño and sauté them in the butter.
Heat the chicken broth, half and half, paprika and white pepper in a pot.  Add the sautéed onion/garlic/jalapeno/butter and simmer for 10 minutes.
Combine all ingredients and use a blender (or your choice of mechanical device) to blend all ingredients until smooth.

The soup is excellent served hot right after blending, and even better served cold the next day for lunch.  I got this recipe from my dad and he told me he got it from a Guatemalan woman that he had to beg her for the recipe.  Ive never seen avocado soup in a restaurant, and Ive never heard of anybody else ever making it besides my family (and the Guatemalan woman my dad says he got the recipe from).
From my kitchen to yours, enjoy.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 20, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> Avocado Soup
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 Avocados
> ...






What...no soy milk?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2011)

Today I made Sage and Onion bread. It was de-lic-i-ous!


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 20, 2011)

Fill bowl with hot water.

And Ramen.

Add seasoning packet.

Eat.


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 20, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Fill bowl with hot water.
> 
> And Ramen.
> 
> ...



Oh man...I got through four years of college on that.  I learned quickly that as a college student all you need is ramen, ketchup, and beer and you will survive.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Avocado Soup
> ...



Heretic.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 20, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...








hey, just thinking of EZ ya know.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...


Sis knows better than to ruin dads recipe.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 20, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...





Never trust a vegetarian! ... they always try and slip stuff in!!!!!


----------



## BluePhantom (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Never trust a vegetarian! ... they always try and slip stuff in!!!!!  [/COLOR]



To borrow one from Conan O'Brien..."vegetarianism will die out when broccoli learns to scream."


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



There is a reason I don't go to EZ's house for thanksgiving.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> My first question to the culinary experts here.  The last time she was home, my daughter was going to prepare a special dish and bought me a nice, heavy duty garlic press that she needed for it.  She never did get around to preparing the dish, however, and now I have this great garlic press.  All my recipes call for minced or chopped garlic.
> 
> What do you primarily use a garlic press for?



LOL
Mainly for sauces. That gets the garlic nice and fine for the sauce. I use garlic and I love it to death is to skewer beef/chicken/ especially pork roasts with slivers.

But for the press you're mainly talking sauces.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 20, 2011)

BluePhantom said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Never trust a vegetarian! ... they always try and slip stuff in!!!!!  [/COLOR]
> ...



ever heard dennis leary on "load em up" vs vegetarians?

Too freaking funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

It is a matter of taste and preference though.  At a potluck dinner with a large variety of veggies, beans, salads, soups, etc. I freqently forego the meat offerings because I simply prefer the other.  I am by no means Vegan or Vegetarian, but I wouldn't feel terribly deprived if I was forced onto that kind of diet.

So I really enjoy the interesting and flavorful veggie, bisque, fruit, and dessert recipes.


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> My first question to the culinary experts here.  The last time she was home, my daughter was going to prepare a special dish and bought me a nice, heavy duty garlic press that she needed for it.  She never did get around to preparing the dish, however, and now I have this great garlic press.  All my recipes call for minced or chopped garlic.
> 
> What do you primarily use a garlic press for?



Garlic juice. I hate garlic presses

A trick to cutting garlic is use a very sharp knife and keep the knife wet, dip in water every so often, it keeps the garlic from sticking, to the knife and your fingers. And makes it easier to slice and dice as fine as you need to


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

PixieStix said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > My first question to the culinary experts here.  The last time she was home, my daughter was going to prepare a special dish and bought me a nice, heavy duty garlic press that she needed for it.  She never did get around to preparing the dish, however, and now I have this great garlic press.  All my recipes call for minced or chopped garlic.
> ...



Yes, and I do that.  Apparently I've been an accomplished garlic chef and didn't know it.    I have pretty well been convinced to dispense the garlic press to a good home, but first am going to try Valerie's method of letting the garlic press peel the garlic just in case I'm in a really big hurry sometime.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 20, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




Not a fan of Toufurkey are you? 


  me either!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Fill bowl with hot water.
> 
> And Ramen.
> 
> ...



Crack an egg into it and you have poor man's egg drop soup. (and a some protein)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Foux-turkey ain't my thing.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 20, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...




Poor Mr EZ.... i hope she takes pitty on him and buys him a turkey hungry man dinner.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

Have you guys been following the current news story where PETA offered to give the folks in Turkey TX a big tofu feast if they would change their name to Tofurkey over the holidays?  They kinda underestimated how un-PC and un-vegetarian those Texas Panhandle farmers and ranchers were gonna be.  The concept didn't receive a really warm reception.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you guys been following the current news story where PETA offered to give the folks in Turkey TX a big tofu feast if they would change their name to Tofurkey over the holidays?  They kinda underestimated how un-PC and un-vegetarian those Texas Panhandle farmers and ranchers were gonna be.  The concept didn't receive a really warm reception.




Good for the turkey TX.... 

I


HATE 


peta!


----------



## PixieStix (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you guys been following the current news story where PETA offered to give the folks in Turkey TX a big tofu feast if they would change their name to Tofurkey over the holidays?  They kinda underestimated how un-PC and un-vegetarian those Texas Panhandle farmers and ranchers were gonna be.  The concept didn't receive a really warm reception.



Oh yuck


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Rewinding to a time long, long ago when Hombre and our two children, quite young at the time, were stranded in the southeast corner of Kansas in a small town called Pittsburgh.  For southwesterners/west Texans it was like a foreign country and not a particularly hospitable one.  It seemed the sun never shone that winter and it was perpetually wet.  The people talked and dressed funny.  We were all 'homesick' and depressed, but it was going to be awhile before another transfer would be possible.  So trying to cheer ourselves up, we found another great rent house and, with all four of us excited about it, decided to move right after we opened the Santa gifts on Christmas morning.

But what to do about Christmas dinner?  Well. . . .you buy four frozen turkey dinners on Christmas eve and see how everybody looks at you and clucks their tongues in sympathy.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Have you guys been following the current news story where PETA offered to give the folks in Turkey TX a big tofu feast if they would change their name to Tofurkey over the holidays?  They kinda underestimated how un-PC and un-vegetarian those Texas Panhandle farmers and ranchers were gonna be.  The concept didn't receive a really warm reception.



Just when you think PETA can't get any more moronic, they prove you wrong.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I tried to warn him.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 20, 2011)

MountainMan said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Fill bowl with hot water.
> ...



I haven't done this, but it does sound like a good idea.


----------



## Shogun (Nov 20, 2011)

I may not be the best chef on this forum but, given the posts i've made in this subforum, i'm in the top 5.


This year me and the wife (and the dogs) will be going to the folks for thanksgiving.  We'll be bringing salad fixins, a tasty tea blend, walnut muffins and fresh boiled spinach and cranberries with feta crumbles.


also, I don't care for garlic presses.  Usually, I smash them with a mallet.


----------



## Vaard (Nov 21, 2011)

RadiomanATL said:


> Fill bowl with hot water.
> 
> And Ramen.
> 
> ...



boil the ramen noodles, drain the water, add seasoning, add some cooked instant rice, a cut up slim jim, some cheese whiz and peanuts........


----------



## Vaard (Nov 21, 2011)

i love to cook.....

i use allrecipes.com most of the time, then tweak the recipes to put my own spin on them......

for some reason, i totally suck at making bread/pastry....... dont know what it is, but i just cant seem to get the hang of it....... and its not just yeast breads, i even suck making a pie crust.......


the local community college has an adult night class dedicated toteaching breads and pasties.... been thinking of signing up just never got around to it yet.......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2011)

Vaard said:


> i love to cook.....
> 
> i use allrecipes.com most of the time, then tweak the recipes to put my own spin on them......
> 
> ...



The secret of good pie crust is to use a good shortning--lard is the positively best but not that easy to come by any more--use ice water to moisten and don't over mix.  And I love to bake bread with homemade French bread my specialty but it is something of a pain to make but it has taken years of practice to perfect.  But not everybody is cut out to be a brilliant pastry chef or baker and not everybody loves doing it.  We all have our special skills and talents and everybody is going to be better than somebody else at something.


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope Sunshine won't mind if I move her Sweet Potato Pie recipe over here.  It looks like a really easy and good one using ingredients most of us already have:




> Foxfyre.........Here it is.......Sweet Potato Pie Recipe
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Vaard (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Vaard said:
> 
> 
> > i love to cook.....
> ...



i will give the ice water thing a try........

i am not trying to be a brillant anything, i just like to feed friends and family...... i love all cooking, just never could get the hang of pastries......


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2011)

Vaard said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Vaard said:
> ...



And that's okay.  To this day I can't make cornbread that looks and tastes as good as my mother or inlaws could make it.  Mine is just okay, but not the brilliant stuff they could turn out with relative ease not using a recipe at all but just mixing the stuff together.  

I am not really a gourmet cook though I love to experiment and try different things.  I married a very good man who also is a staunch meat and potatoes Southern cooking kind of guy and is underwhelmed by what most of us consider gourmet cooking.  So that limits my experimentation somewhat.  I don't want to have to eat ALL the stuff I cook.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I have one vote for putting my brand new garlic press in my next garage sale.  Anybody else have some thoughts on that.  It is such an impressive appliance, I'm just itching to use it.



I generally mince garlic. I put the side the knife on the clove and smack it to break the husk, then peal and mince. I've never really used a press.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 21, 2011)

Contre Filet Richelieu

This is an expensive meal, but excellent.

The main thing is the sauce.

You need a half cup of hollandaise sauce for this.

Make this in the blender by separating 3 eggs and putting the yolks in the blender. Heat one stick of butter very hot in the microwave. Drizzle the hot butter into the egg yolks with the blender on medium. When half of the butter is used, drizzle 1 Tbsp of lemon juice in, finish adding the butter. Set aside.

Start with a half pound of mushrooms, any variety. slice them medium thin.

3 or 4 leaks, finely chopped. You want about 1/2 cup.

Heat 2 Tbsp of butter over a medium flame, when melted, add one Tbsp of extra virgin olive oil. When hot, add the chopped leaks. Saute until they just begin caramelize, then add 1/4 cup dry, red wine such as Burgundy or Chianti. Add the mushrooms. When the mushrooms are tender and translucent, slowly add the hollandaise sauce into pan, stirring constantly.

Keep the sauce warm.

Take two Fillet Mignon's and butterfly. Broil them to taste, though anything past medium rare is a sin...

Ladle sauce generously onto the steaks and enjoy!


----------



## Foxfyre (Nov 21, 2011)

Yum, sounds good Uncensored, but yeah, expensive.  

And I love a good filet with salt and pepper.  Not sure I would want to add a sauce.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 21, 2011)

Vaard said:


> i will give the ice water thing a try........
> 
> i am not trying to be a brillant anything, i just like to feed friends and family...... i love all cooking, just never could get the hang of pastries......



No reason to fight with pastry; try this.

SUPER EASY PIE CRUST	 
2 c. flour, heaped
Pinch of salt
1/2 to 2/3 c. oil
Milk to make one full cup (with oil)

Stir quickly; roll between wax paper. Bake at 450 degrees for 10 minutes to use prebaked crust; or, bake per specific pie directions. Makes 2 crusts.

This makes perfect, flakey pastry every time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Yum, sounds good Uncensored, but yeah, expensive.
> 
> And I love a good filet with salt and pepper.  Not sure I would want to add a sauce.



French cooking is all about the sauces.  It's a great sauce - very rich.


----------

